# Common Pipistrelle Caught Sleeping



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Think the focus was just slightly better in second, but first has his little face .


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

jamesthornton said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> Think the focus was just slightly better in second, but first has his little face .


Nice pics mate but be very careful of the bat brigade. You need a license to photograph roosting bats. I learnt this from my experience a few weeks back when I rescued a brown long eared bat which had found it's way into my mother in laws house.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Really? Thankfully I didn't use flash otherwise I expect I would've been in crap. I was working on an RSPB site and they found them and didn't object to me taking a picture so maybe they were unaware of that :O?

Thanks for the compliment anyway


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Yup, photographing bats is a licensable activity and even having a licence doesn't automatically cover it, it has to be stipulated on there before even a licensed bat worker is permitted to do it.

Nice find though


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

It's because they're endangered or something. If you ever find a bat in a place it shouldn't be your meant to phone the local bat group, they are the only ones that are meant to deal with the bats.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

kelsey7692 said:


> It's because they're endangered or something. *If you ever find a bat in a place it shouldn't be your meant to phone the local bat group, they are the only ones that are meant to deal with the bats*.


This is what I was told after posting the pics of the brown long-eared bat I rescued on a photography forum. So I posted the same pics and circumstances on the Bat Coservation Forum and this is the reply I got.

"Cobblers to the first part of the sentence. Your photographic colleagues were probably thinking of the need for a licence to photograph bats. The reason you need a licence is because, when photographing bats, you disturb them. Licensing is intended to prevent disturbance. This bat was already disturbed, of its own making. Had you gone into a roost, or stood outside a roost to photograph the bats in, or emerging from, the roost, that's a different matter and you would have required a licence. 

For the second part of the sentence - you rescued the bat and released it, which is specifically allowed under the law. Well done for doing the right thing and doing things right".


----------

